# Not Really New



## Anastasia6

I used to be Anatasia6 but at some point my browser stopped logging me in automatically and I couldn't figure out my password. The email associated with my account I can not access. I had tried in the past email the admin account but nothing happened so I made a new account.

I originally came here several years ago because me and my husband are both getting older and have some physical things that make sex multiple times a day hard. I was interested in swings, ramps and other things that would make things easier and maybe more interesting.

I ended up staying and giving occasional input. I feel like sometime the voice of just a regular female is really missing on this forum. Which there was a thread that I really wanted to post on so ... I signed back up.

Like most I have things in my past that effect my present. But I'm happily married for 25+ years now. We have never had any infidelity and ours is the best marriage I've ever been around or seen so I stay fairly happy that we have the big things worked out.


----------



## Spicy

So did you guys end up trying swinging?


----------



## SunCMars

Spicy said:


> So did you guys end up trying swinging?



Ah, it is telling that you put a question mark at the end of the questioning sentence, not an exclamation point.


----------



## snerg

Spicy said:


> So did you guys end up trying swinging?



I thought she talking about swings, not swinging.

Like the device you suspend from the ceiling


----------



## Spicy

snerg said:


> I thought she talking about swings, not swinging.
> 
> Like the device you suspend from the ceiling


Ah, you are right. I’m a dork (well documented).


----------



## Anastasia6

Spicy said:


> So did you guys end up trying swinging?




A swing not swinging. Easier on his back. Yeah we tried 2. Neither really did it for us. So now I have an industrial loop in my bedroom ceiling for nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6

Really enjoy a few of the liberator pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VibrantWings

I'm still trying to figure out what you meant by "voice of a regular female"??


----------



## Livvie

VibrantWings said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what you meant by "voice of a regular female"??


Yeah, I think I'm a regular female!


----------



## EleGirl

@Anastasia6

Your two accounts have been merged and so you have your old user name back. The email and password are the ones in your newer account.


----------



## EleGirl

Anastasia6 said:


> I feel like sometime the voice of just a regular female is really missing on this forum.


Inquiring minds want to know... why do you think that the hundreds of women who post on TAM do not have the "voice of a regular female"?


----------



## SunCMars

VibrantWings said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what you meant by "voice of a regular female"??


Uh, oh!


----------



## SunCMars

I do not think I am a regular female. 

Fem OP must be referring to me!


Lilith McGarvey-


----------



## Anastasia6

Lol. I don't mean they aren't. I mean that there's lots of threads with only a little female input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6

It's seems the fastest way to get 100 male responses is go to the ladies lounge and say you are looking for a female perspective. The first 5 posts will be from men.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6

EleGirl said:


> @Anastasia6
> 
> 
> 
> Your two accounts have been merged and so you have your old user name back. The email and password are the ones in your newer account.




Thank the you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VibrantWings

Anastasia6 said:


> It's seems the fastest way to get 100 male responses is go to the ladies lounge and say you are looking for a female perspective. *The first 5 posts will be from men.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've even seen a few of them do that in a thread that was asking for the input of women. It does feel like a gang bang around here sometimes....but it seems to be the same things over and over. 
I'm sure when a female posts, that sometimes it resonates.

"Speak the truth, even if your voice shakes."

“If 50 million people say a foolish thing, it is still a foolish thing.”

And don't worry, I've seen Elegirl come in and straighten **** out a few times


----------



## EleGirl

VibrantWings said:


> Yeah, I've even seen a few of them do that in a thread that was asking for the input of women. *It does feel like a gang bang around here sometimes*....but it seems to be the same things over and over.
> I'm sure when a female posts, that sometimes it resonates.
> 
> "Speak the truth, even if your voice shakes."
> 
> “If 50 million people say a foolish thing, it is still a foolish thing.”
> 
> And don't worry, I've seen Elegirl come in and straighten **** out a few times


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## EleGirl

Anastasia6 said:


> It's seems the fastest way to get 100 male responses is go to the ladies lounge and say you are looking for a female perspective. The first 5 posts will be from men.


Yep, that's been noted many times here. I've even done analysis on some of those threads to see what percentage of the posts are by men and what percentage by women. Generally there are more posts by men. I think it was between about 60% on most of the threads.

We don't really know what the percentage of male & female members are on TAM because most people never indicate their gender. And even if everyone did, it would take some SQL (database language) queries on the TAM database and I don't have that type of access. Probably good that I don't because I'd be querying the database for all kinds of stuff... there is so much that inquiring minds want to know. >

I think that there are more male active posters here than female. My theory is that men typically do not have a strong support system on real life. Here on TAM, men who are dealing with serious problems like infidelity find a strong male support system here. So it's a good thing.

But.... really guys, the woman's forum? The fastest way to get most guys to post on a thread is to post a thread in the woman's' forum. >


----------



## MattMatt

EleGirl said:


> Yep, that's been noted many times here. I've even done analysis on some of those threads to see what percentage of the posts are by men and what percentage by women. Generally there are more posts by men. I think it was between about 60% on most of the threads.
> 
> We don't really know what the percentage of male & female members are on TAM because most people never indicate their gender. And even if everyone did, it would take some SQL (database language) queries on the TAM database and I don't have that type of access. Probably good that I don't because I'd be querying the database for all kinds of stuff... there is so much that inquiring minds want to know. >
> 
> I think that there are more male active posters here than female. My theory is that men typically do not have a strong support system on real life. Here on TAM, men who are dealing with serious problems like infidelity find a strong male support system here. So it's a good thing.
> 
> But.... really guys, the woman's forum? The fastest way to get most guys to post on a thread is to post a thread in the woman's' forum. >


I agree. The amount of people in my "real" life that know about my wife's affair? Zero. Not one person. TAM was and is my lifeline, my support system.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Anastasia6 said:


> ....me and my husband are both getting older and have some physical things that make sex *multiple times a day hard*. I was interested in swings, ramps and other things that would make things easier and maybe more interesting.


It wasn't the comment about the voice of a regular female that got my attention - it was your comment about having sex multiple times a day when you've been married 25+ years. :surprise:

I want to know what's in your water because you sure don't sound like a 'regular' female if you're in your 50's and going at it several times a day. I don't know ANYONE like that in their 50's.

PS - I'm assuming you folks are retired if this is what you're doing with yourselves all day? :grin2:


----------



## Anastasia6

She'sStillGotIt said:


> It wasn't the comment about the voice of a regular female that got my attention - it was your comment about having sex multiple times a day when you've been married 25+ years. :surprise:
> 
> I want to know what's in your water because you sure don't sound like a 'regular' female if you're in your 50's and going at it several times a day. I don't know ANYONE like that in their 50's.
> 
> PS - I'm assuming you folks are retired if this is what you're doing with yourselves all day? :grin2:




I WISH we were retired. We only do multiple on the weekends. Saturday morning is once sometimes two. Then the afternoon or evening. I'm actually only 49 he's 50

This is the highest frequency we've ever had even from the new days. As I said I'm lucky I have the best marriage. The multiple is really my thing he'd be happy with once a day. With my work we often times don't make everyday in the middle of the week. I'm a teacher and that's not sexy work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy

Anastasia6 said:


> I WISH we were retired. We only do multiple on the weekends. Saturday morning is once sometimes two. Then the afternoon or evening. I'm actually only 49 he's 50
> 
> This is the highest frequency we've ever had even from the new days. As I said I'm lucky I have the best marriage. The multiple is really my thing he'd be happy with once a day. With my work we often times don't make everyday in the middle of the week. I'm a teacher and that's not sexy work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive!


----------



## SunCMars

Anastasia6 said:


> It's seems the fastest way to get 100 male responses is go to the ladies lounge and say you are looking for a female perspective. The first 5 posts will be from men.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Maam!

They follow the perfume, and the other scent.... of women.

Irresistible, that it is.


----------



## SunCMars

She'sStillGotIt said:


> It wasn't the comment about the voice of a regular female that got my attention - it was your comment about having sex multiple times a day when you've been married 25+ years. :surprise:
> 
> I want to know what's in your water because you sure don't sound like a 'regular' female if you're in your 50's and going at it several times a day. I don't know ANYONE like that in their 50's.
> 
> PS - I'm assuming you folks are retired if this is what you're doing with yourselves all day? :grin2:


Hmm...

Are we jealous?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

She'sStillGotIt said:


> It wasn't the comment about the voice of a regular female that got my attention - it was your comment about having sex multiple times a day when you've been married 25+ years. :surprise:
> 
> I want to know what's in your water because you sure don't sound like a 'regular' female if you're in your 50's and going at it several times a day. I don't know ANYONE like that in their 50's.
> 
> PS - I'm assuming you folks are retired if this is what you're doing with yourselves all day? :grin2:


 @Anastasia6
I'm a guy but don't feel the need to reply to your thread because @She'sStillGotIt channels my every thought damn near verbatim.


p.s. If you go in the men's "clubhouse" you will see the obverse of what you see in the ladies lounge.

.


----------



## Personal

She'sStillGotIt said:


> It wasn't the comment about the voice of a regular female that got my attention - it was your comment about having sex multiple times a day when you've been married 25+ years. :surprise:
> 
> I want to know what's in your water because you sure don't sound like a 'regular' female if you're in your 50's and going at it several times a day. I don't know ANYONE like that in their 50's.
> 
> PS - I'm assuming you folks are retired if this is what you're doing with yourselves all day? :grin2:


G'Day Mate!

I don't think it's that uncommon.

Although we're not in our 50s, my wife (49) and I (48) are not far off. Yet we still often share sex together 2-3x a day, during weekends and weekday days off.


----------



## Anastasia6

Rubix Cubed said:


> @Anastasia6
> I'm a guy but don't feel the need to reply to your thread because @She'sStillGotIt channels my every thought damn near verbatim.
> 
> 
> p.s. If you go in the men's "clubhouse" you will see the obverse of what you see in the ladies lounge.
> 
> .




Yes women do post there frequently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

SunCMars said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Are we jealous?


LOL...that's not just a "no," it's a HELL "no." :rofl:


----------



## SunCMars

Sex, two or three times a day sounds obsessive, sounds compulsive, sounds surely made, sorely felt. 

Hopefully, not surly becoming in that repeating after-glow.

Often lying close with that loved one can be hot lies, can be far from the truth. Often they are teasing bits, titillating and braggadocios extensions to one's wishful dreams of reality. 

Their feats, those bare feet, always besting, becoming the better of any two stars. You do three, I do, did four. Umm.

And they can be teasers, trying to tweak, twist others to comment similarly, for whatever purpose, for their boat floats on that surface of moist and hot air, the curly twisting truth, that moist hair fluffed, pushed aside.


----------

